# Painting Aluminum and Brass



## JimN (Jan 10, 2010)

Since my brother paints hot rods, and does a lot of painting on aluminum and some brass, I asked him for what product he uses for primer.

He uses only Dupont Etch Primer number A-4115S, it comes in both spray cans and gallon cans. Like he said, he can't afford come back due to paint chipping, so this product is used. First the item is cleaned then a light coast of the above etch is put on. After that another light coat of a GOOD primer is put on then the colour coat. He says that you should not cover over the Etch Primer with a colour coat, it must have a light coat of another primer, per ferably the same type as the colour coat will be.

The bad news is, at least in Canada, this is for industrial supply only. The paint wholesaler will not sale it to anyone other than a Shop that has need of it. Also the spay can runs around $20.00 Canadian per can.

Not really sure what the laws are like in the US if you can buy items marked Industrail Supply Only, or not. But this is one Etch Primer that works, as long as its applied correctly and the colour coat is applied correctly.


Since I am nearing time to paint an aluminum base wanted to check to see what worked and what didn't. Just wanted to share what some shops use since they really should know what works for them.

JimN


----------



## dsquire (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim

Thanks for the painting tip. Just like building a house, if you don't put it on a good foundation it falls apart or falls off. Aluminum in particular needs the proper preparation.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rog/tn (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim...
Thanks for the tip on painting Aluminum.... Headed down to the automotive paint store right now.
I would like to experiment and compare results to anodizing.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 11, 2010)

Here in the Uk we can buy small amounts of etch primer from the same people that do the model paints

I use these and a bit about etch primers here

Maybe you have a similar company as I'm not sure if you could mail order due to teh acid content

Jason


----------



## Kermit (Jan 11, 2010)

For aluminum, I would recommend a chromate primer.  However, it seems some people who bath and drink in the stuff have gotten ill, so 'chromate' has been banned from a working mans tool shed. To be replaced by the still useable, but not quite as good, zinc phosphate.

5 to 10 buck for a spray can of the stuff. * Zinc phosphate*, for all those jobs chromate 'could' have done better.  ;D   


Kermit


----------

